# 1st cockatiel



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

This is my 1st cockatiel a white face pearl 12 weeks old


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you, just a waiting game to see what sex it is.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh so pretty!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want to shorten the wait you can always have your vet do a DNA test


----------



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I keep looking at that, but I'm worried bout plucking chest feather, lol


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

So gorgeous 
I pulled the feathers and did dna sexing for a few of mine through the mail, I used wing feathers though, takes a bit of a tug but the tiels didn't seem to bothered by it, it's actually easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

your vet could do it?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Welcome what's your tiel's name?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous cockatiel!


----------



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well iv called it benny at the min as breeder said 80% a boy, but if turns out a girl think will be penny


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty tiel!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi! Your tiel is so pretty! I would do a DNA test at the vet. That way if your tiel ever has the symptoms of egg binding the vet will know what to do depending on if the bird is a girl or a boy. If it's a boy obviously it's not egg binding and the Dr. can treat it accordingly. It might also be helpful for the vet to know in other situations.

If you don't want to test, you can wait until he talks a lot, or she lays an egg!


----------



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for advice, how old are the males before they start to make a lot of noise,


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid started about 4 months


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Twilight also started about 4 months. He's a regular chatterbox. He started with gargling type noises, other funny little sounds, and then when he was about 7 or 8 months old he spouted out, "Hello little birdie, hello Twilight!" So cute. Now he can say a variety of other things, like, "Good morning little bird. Good morning to you," and "Step up," "Hello kid," How are you?" "Ok," and several other things including kissing sounds. I could listen to him talk all day!


----------



## bailey84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cool thanks, think just going to wait it out at bit as still young, then if not sure later get dna test done


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

What a beautiful bird! Like the name, too!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Aww, Benny is pretty.


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, Benny is very pretty!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful Tiel!


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

i want a pearl cockiteal but cant find one


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your Benny/Penny is beautiful! X x


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

#veryprettytiel


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Very Pretty tiel!

My Silver is a pearl. I got him at eight weeks old. He kind of said "boy" to me when I held him on my finger. At about four months he started whistling, then he started losing his pearls. He has very few left now.

I don't think there's any rush for you to find out the sex. Egg binding wouldn't be a risk until the bird is past the point when, if male, he would have been losing his pearls. I think Bennie/Penny is brilliant!

It was fun seeing Silver develop into the male I thought he was.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to you and your beautiful baby!


----------

